# !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings



## Spitfire Team (May 28, 2015)

We're proud to announce that an absolute mega update for http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-sable-vol-3 ('Sable' Chamber Strings Volume 3) is on its way to existing users for free! It includes over 20GB of free additional content including 17 *YES SEVENTEEN!!* new types of legato.

*New content and enhancements include the following:*

*Latest BML codebase including:
*New UI that aims to be more intuitive with less clutter
New 'Simple mixer' to quickly switch from close to far perspectives
Ability to switch articulations via Program Changes

*Reprogrammed all-in-ones for owners of all volumes featuring same note legato bridging.*

*20+GB of new samples* including 17 new types of legato**.*

*v1*
legato con sord
legato con sord portamento
legato flaut
legato flaut portamento (high range)
legato sul pont 
*v2*
legato con sord
legato con sord port
legato flaut
legato sul pont 
*va*
legato con sord
legato con sord port
legato flaut
legato sul pont 
*vc*
legato con sord
legato con sord portamento
legato flaut
legato sul pont
*Other bug fixes and tweaks.*

*Here's Andy Blaney Putting the legatos through their paces!!*

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Diversions%20Of%20The%20Anemoi.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Diversions Of The Anemoi.mp3

Here's Paul's walkthrough...








TO CELEBRATE THIS UPDATE WE'RE OFFERING ALL CHAMBER STRINGS 'SABLE' OWNERS THE CHANCE TO COMPLETE THEIR SABLE LIBRARY WITH A *50% OFF DISCOUNT*. SIMPLY LOG IN TO YOUR ACCOUNT AND PURCHASE THE http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bundle007-sable-complete (CHAMBER STRINGS COMPLETE BUNDLE) AND THE STORE WILL AUTOMATICALLY DEDUCT THE SALE VALUE OF WHAT YOU ALREADY OWN.

For those of you who haven't yet taken the Sable leap, this is very much a once in a blue moon offer to get your hands on one of the finest, most original and inspiring string libraries out there! WITH VOLUMES 1,2,3,4 AND ENSEMBLES BUNDLED FOR JUST *£747 AND A SAVING OF £748* Giving you a staggering total of *243,139* samples to add to your arsenal.

*OFFER MUST END 1st JUNE 2015

FOR MORE INFORMATION & TO BUY GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bundle007-sable-complete (HERE).*

* This is for all mics, if hard drive space is tight, just DL the mics that you need. 
** Please note that in order for most of these new Sable 3 legato intervals to work correctly, you'll need to own Sable 1 & 2.Sable Volume 3 owners eagerly awaiting their new free content, please allow up to 72 hours to receive your download details before contacting support. There's a lot of you so these are staggered to preserve server integrity.


----------



## scientist (May 28, 2015)

awwwwwww yeah! at last! finally! a million thanks!


----------



## tokatila (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Duck yeah! Just watched the video, love the cs legato. 8)


----------



## pelagicoats (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

I can't believe I get to live and see this day coming!! What a lovely day! o=< o=? :mrgreen: 

Probably the most amazing "update" ever?


----------



## chrysshawk (May 28, 2015)

Big big thumbs up for me! This is quite awesome, and will be very hard to resist. 

Also I think this is very good news with regards to the entire BML range if they might get similar makeovers 

Thanks SFA!


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 28, 2015)

Amazing update..! Happy I've got the BML line to make full use of these :D

Many thanks


----------



## jamwerks (May 28, 2015)

Many thanks! The bridging notes sound lovely!!


----------



## samphony (May 28, 2015)

I'm blown away. It just comes when I need it. Thank you Team Spitfire


----------



## gbar (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Happy Happy... 20+GB? Yikes... poor hard drives :oops:


----------



## benatural (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Hmmm. The update isn't showing up in the Library Manager. Anyone able to download yet?


----------



## TintoL (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Happy birthday to me. It was yesterday...

Thanks guys.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Beautiful . You should be very proud.

per Paul in the video, its being staggered out slowly (20G), give until the end of the weekend.


benatural @ Thu May 28 said:


> Hmmm. The update isn't showing up in the Library Manager. Anyone able to download yet?


----------



## hazza (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

This is the best news I've had in a long time.
Legato flautando... o-[][]-o


----------



## Stiltzkin (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*



benatural @ Thu May 28 said:


> Hmmm. The update isn't showing up in the Library Manager. Anyone able to download yet?



** Please note that in order for most of these new Sable 3 legato intervals to work correctly, you'll need to own Sable 1 & 2.Sable Volume 3 owners eagerly awaiting their new free content, please allow up to 72 hours to receive your download details before contacting support. There's a lot of you so these are staggered to preserve server integrity.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Wow.


----------



## LLGen (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Wonderful. Credit where credit is due, Spitfire! =o


----------



## benatural (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

That's what I get for not reading the full announcement, thanks!


----------



## Virtuoso (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

I do not need Sable. I do not need Sable. I do not need Sable.


Damn it. I bought it anyway. o=?


----------



## eidrahmusic (May 28, 2015)

All sound stunning.

Unfortunately I neither have the funds or the need at the moment for Sable however I do have the Mural BML bundle so hoping these updates aren't too far away for Mural!


----------



## ChristopherDoucet (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

I agree!!!!

If this was a Mural bundle deal, I would jump on it in a heartbeat!


----------



## FredrikJonasson (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Surely Mural will get the same attention....eventually......I don't need another string library do I?

Hrm.....


----------



## gbar (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*



ChristopherDoucet @ Thu May 28 said:


> I agree!!!!
> 
> If this was a Mural bundle deal, I would jump on it in a heartbeat!




I find myself using Sable more than Mural these days. Just sayin'. For some things, it just works a whole lot better.


----------



## Dryden.Chambers (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Apples And Oranges right ? Sable is a smaller more intimate chamber section of 16 Modular players, Mural is a larger 60 piece string section.




FredrikJonasson @ Thu May 28 said:


> Surely Mural will get the same attention....eventually......I don't need another string library do I?
> 
> Hrm.....


----------



## playz123 (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*



gbar @ Thu May 28 said:


> [ I find myself using Sable more than Mural these days. Just sayin'. For some things, it just works a whole lot better.



Totally agree. I love and use Mural and the Albions, but time after time I use Sable the most. It doesn't matter to me about making comparisons. What does matter is achieving the sound I want to hear, and I'll use whatever library I need to get it. But if there's one string library I wouldn't want to be without it's Sable. Just a personal preference of course.


Thank you, Spitfire. WOW; what an update. Love the new GUI and the easy mix feature is a treat. It's nice to still be able to click on the wrench and select the mics and positions as before, but I can see EM saving a lot of time in many situations. It's also a great control for allowing one to focus on the location and closeness of each instrument as opposed to fiddling with individual mic positions. And the new patches....well been waiting a long time for some of them,  and it's great to finally have them in place. Excellent update! Indeed a time for celebration.


----------



## JT (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Thank you Spitfire, you just made the best string library even better.

As playz123 mentioned above, I also have Mural and the Albions, but I keep coming back to Sable. Using the transpose trick, I use Sable for divisi all the time, ending up with a 8-6-6-6-3 sized section. It doesn't sound small at all.


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Wow, thank you Spitfire!


----------



## zacnelson (May 28, 2015)

This is incredible! I was SO happy with Sable already and I totally never expected or felt entitled to this kind of additional content! What WONDERFUL service you provide your customers! Thank you!


----------



## zacnelson (May 28, 2015)

I have searched everywhere regarding this:
"Ability to switch articulations via Program Changes" 

I can't find anything in the Sable knowledge base or manuals or videos regarding this new feature. Can we please have some instructions?


----------



## zacnelson (May 28, 2015)

Great! Thanks so much Blake! I'm really excited about the opportunity to use program changes, I've been yearning for something like this!! 

It would be great if this was added to the manual for others to benefit from this!

Thanks again,

Zac


----------



## constaneum (May 28, 2015)

awww....how i wish you'll consider the 50% discount for separate purchase at or least a bundle of 2. I'm so thinking of grabbing Sable to try out but I don't need all 4 volumes. Hopefully you'll consider 50% on the chamber strings as separate volume. If yes, I'll at least grab Volume 1 or both Volumes 1 and 2 for a start of "trial with Sable strings".


----------



## playz123 (May 28, 2015)

constaneum @ Thu May 28 said:


> awww....how i wish you'll consider the 50% discount for separate purchase at or least a bundle of 2. I'm so thinking of grabbing Sable to try out but I don't need all 4 volumes. Hopefully you'll consider 50% on the chamber strings as separate volume. If yes, I'll at least grab Volume 1 or both Volumes 1 and 2 for a start of "trial with Sable strings".



Actually it would indeed be best if one has all the volumes because many of the combination patches involve volume 1 and 3, or 2 and 4 or 1 and 4 etc. so these wouldn't be relevant if someone only has two volumes. And based on what Sable cost previously, this current offer is, in my opinion, amazing.


----------



## Eric George (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

Curious - how much hard drive space does the bundle take up when all mics are installed?


----------



## constaneum (May 28, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*

ahh !! I forgot that they have Chamber Strings "Ensemble" library. Looks like i'll grab the Sable Ensemble Library to fully test out the library first. Looks like a good intro library to Sable series.


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 29, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*



Eric George @ Fri May 29 said:


> Curious - how much hard drive space does the bundle take up when all mics are installed?



We make it 209GB for all vols and mics. Do remember we also have a bespoke drive service. Pay a small nominal fee, wait a few days, everything arrives ready to drag and play pre-backed up! More info http://www.spitfireaudio.com/complete-my-bundle.html (HERE).

Here's a cherry picked selection of Sable's wares along with Andy's amazing new demo *Diversions Of The Anemoi*

[flash width=450 height=200 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F4815149%3Fsecret_token%3Ds-SDsTw&[/flash]


----------



## SpeakPianissimoAndCarry.. (May 29, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*



Eric George @ Thu May 28 said:


> Curious - how much hard drive space does the bundle take up when all mics are installed?



With the new articulations just released, volumes 1-4 takes up 195 GB. That includes all microphones and the stereo mixes. Ensembles is another 27 GB.


----------



## Sid Francis (May 29, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration - NEW ANDY B DEMO!!*

Congratulations: Not only the remaining articulations but also with great playability and "bug-free-ness. Everything I tried (legato longs) worked flawlessly, tweaking was quick and easy... Thank you!!


----------



## lumcas (May 29, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration*



constaneum @ Fri May 29 said:


> ahh !! I forgot that they have Chamber Strings "Ensemble" library. Looks like i'll grab the Sable Ensemble Library to fully test out the library first. Looks like a good intro library to Sable series.



It is a great starting point for the whole lot without a doubt. I just purchased the Ensemble too (it was the last bit missing for me). Awesome price, great for sketching and the tone is right there, but bare in mind - no legato - and I would miss it a lot, and even more, now that I checked out Volume 3 update walkthrough video =o


----------



## constaneum (May 29, 2015)

How's the ensemble library? Can the longs do fast passages? I asked in another thread but seems like nobody is responding to it. Hope you can come out with a quick demo on that. PM the demo if you don't mind. I'll decide on whether to opt for it or not. Official demo and video walk through seems like showcasing slower build up, emotional pace music. Makes me concern on how good is it in writing faster passages. Thanks


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 29, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration - NEW ANDY B DEMO!!*

As suggested by the rest of the SF team, here's a direct feed to AB's amazing new demo:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Diversions%20Of%20The%20Anemoi.mp3[/mp3]

Non-Flash:
http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Diversions Of The Anemoi.mp3


----------



## gbar (May 29, 2015)

constaneum @ Fri May 29 said:


> How's the ensemble library? Can the longs do fast passages? I asked in another thread but seems like nobody is responding to it.



Maybe they are confused by your question? You normally don't use a long articulation for a very fast passage. I mean, I suppose you could, but isn't the idea to achieve realism?

Maybe a shorter articulation is called for?


----------



## Mike Connelly (May 29, 2015)

With this sale, what is the price for Ensembles for someone who owns the first four volumes? I can't figure it out from the website and logged in it is only discounting me for volume 4.

New updates and legatos look great, can't wait for the download to show up.


----------



## shakuman (May 29, 2015)

Mike Connelly @ Fri May 29 said:


> With this sale, what is the price for Ensembles for someone who owns the first four volumes? I can't figure it out from the website and logged in it is only discounting me for volume 4.
> 
> New updates and legatos look great, can't wait for the download to show up.



Same issue here! but it sorted out very quick through SF support, you will get 50% off.

Shakuman.


----------



## scientist (May 29, 2015)

that andy blaney demo is effing incredible.



Mike Connelly @ Fri May 29 said:


> With this sale, what is the price for Ensembles for someone who owns the first four volumes? I can't figure it out from the website and logged in it is only discounting me for volume 4.
> 
> New updates and legatos look great, can't wait for the download to show up.



did you do the original sable 1/2/3 pre-order? i have the same issue and iirc it's caused by a flaw in the system for the pre-orderers. it also means we'll probably be getting our update emails last.


----------



## eric aron (May 29, 2015)

splendid demo Andy, as usual!!


----------



## ModalRealist (May 29, 2015)

Beautiful demo. Are the strings 100% Sable 1-4?


----------



## eidrahmusic (May 29, 2015)

Aw man, that demo! Why don't I have £800 spare!


----------



## studioj (May 29, 2015)

great sounding demo! Would love to hear about mic and patch choices on that.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 29, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration - NEW ANDY B DEMO!!*

While playing arround with the new easy mix function (which is great!).
Is there a way of keeping all the mic positions loaded? Animating that slider with cc data in real time would be fancy, having the instruments move back and forth in the music does sound rather nice.


----------



## MA-Simon (May 29, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration - NEW ANDY B DEMO!!*

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## zacnelson (May 29, 2015)

I thoroughly enjoyed Andy's new demo!


----------



## mk282 (May 30, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration - NEW ANDY B DEMO!!*



MA-Simon @ 30.5.2015 said:


> While playing arround with the new easy mix function (which is great!).
> Is there a way of keeping all the mic positions loaded? Animating that slider with cc data in real time would be fancy, having the instruments move back and forth in the music does sound rather nice.



You can disable "Purge unused" on the Advanced page. Watch out for RAM usage, though...


----------



## Andy B (May 30, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration - NEW ANDY B DEMO!!*

Thanks for the comments on the demo. :D 

It's 100% Sable strings and features mainly the legato performance palette patches – which require all four volumes – layered with spiccato. The perf palette patches (which have also been heavily tweaked for the update) react to the speed you're playing at and trigger genuinely different tempo recorded samples, rather than using programming tricks like time machine to fake things. Layering the spiccs with the perf palatte patches meant I could play everything in without needing to waste hours 'stitching' things together. Oh, and I used one of the new patches, Vlns High Flautando Portamento, which you can hear at about 2'30 doubled with an NV flute.

For this demo I wanted something approaching a chamber sound so opted for the outrigger and close mics. There's not a drop of reverb used, no compression or limiting and just a touch of EQ cut at the low & high ends.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## brett (May 31, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration - NEW ANDY B DEMO!!*

Is it too soon to contact support do you reckon? It's not in my download manager yet. Perhaps I'll wait a bit longer...


----------



## Spitfire Team (May 31, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings, A Weekend Of Celebration - NEW ANDY B DEMO!!*



brett @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> Is it too soon to contact support do you reckon? It's not in my download manager yet. Perhaps I'll wait a bit longer...



Yes I would, sounds like an email mix up which is easy to rectify, please provide all contact info and which email account your libraries are registered.

*JUST A GENTLE N.B. THE 50% OFF PROMO ENDS TODAY. For those of you who know Spitfire these kind of promos happen very very rarely with us so it's a real opportunity,*

MORE INFO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/sable-weekend-promo.html (HERE.)


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings - 50% off PROMO ENDS TODAY*

Just a short question: The new interface is RAVISHING, I really like it and prefer it much over the older one. But only the palettes have been converted yet? Cause when I loaded a single articulation it still showed the old green interface. But I am not shure whether I loaded the latest patch for that articulation, since being an owner of sable complete from the first moment, my folder now is cluttered with different versions, folders and subfolders and I get lost easily. I would very much like to once delete everything except the sample folders and download ONE latest set of files to get them going. I fear I do not know how to achieve this... :oops: I united the patches of all folders into one according to Pauls video but kept the old versions for the worst case scenario :wink: Now I got a labyrinth of folders :D But the latest patches seem to be the most playable and versatile and I would dare to delete any older ones. But to keep them apart...oh my god...


----------



## Stiltzkin (Jun 1, 2015)

Did you follow the installation instructions? (To create a legacy folder prior to installation update) if so then you should only have the new patches!

Everything is updated to the new type apart from the legato basses, from what I can tell. I assume that update will come out soon at some point, although it doesn't really seem needed tbh


----------



## scientist (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings - 50% off PROMO ENDS TODAY*

iirc, there aren't any further legato bass patches in the pipeline. but i could be wrong?


----------



## md6 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings - 50% off PROMO ENDS TODAY*

I downloaded the vol 3 update I love the new interface and after playing around with it for awhile I decided to buy Sable vol.4 the only volume I didn't have. But after buying and installing it. I am no longer seeing the latest interface (v.2.4.4) but a previous one (v.2.2)
This may be because when installing the Vol.3 update I forgot to make a legacy folder but now I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## mk282 (Jun 1, 2015)

Contact support, obviously.


----------



## Resoded (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings - 50% off PROMO ENDS TODAY*

Got my download links yesterday and had a play with the update.

There are no words to describe it other than; Scrumtrulescent.

The sordinos are absolutely Scrumtrulescent.

Will future installments of Mural have sordino legato and legato flautando?


----------



## brett (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings - 50% off PROMO ENDS TODAY*

Yes great job guys. Slick coding on the same note legato too. Thumbs up Blake. Fabulous update

B


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 2, 2015)

Does the new 1.5 update provide a new complete Instruments folder? Or does the new one have to be merged with the old one to get everything?


----------



## playz123 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mike Connelly @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> Does the new 1.5 update provide a new complete Instruments folder? Or does the new one have to be merged with the old one to get everything?



The latest update provides a completely new Instruments folder and that's why you need to rename your old one as Legacy before doing the download.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: !! SPITFIRE - Sable Chamber Strings - 50% off PROMO ENDS TODAY*



Sid Francis @ Mon Jun 01 said:


> Just a short question: The new interface is RAVISHING, I really like it and prefer it much over the older one. But only the palettes have been converted yet? Cause when I loaded a single articulation it still showed the old green interface. But I am not shure whether I loaded the latest patch for that articulation, since being an owner of sable complete from the first moment, my folder now is cluttered with different versions, folders and subfolders and I get lost easily. I would very much like to once delete everything except the sample folders and download ONE latest set of files to get them going. I fear I do not know how to achieve this... :oops: I united the patches of all folders into one according to Pauls video but kept the old versions for the worst case scenario :wink: Now I got a labyrinth of folders :D But the latest patches seem to be the most playable and versatile and I would dare to delete any older ones. But to keep them apart...oh my god...



Sid, I also purchased the original pre release package for Sable so also went through all the stages of combining versions etc. But everything for me is now working as it should. I left the Legacy Instruments folder in place for the time being, just in case I need to reopen or alter some previous projects, but here's what my current Sable folder looks like. It may be possible for me to remove a few of those older .nkr and .nkc files but to be safe I'm just leaving them there. Tried it once and had to put them back.  Anyway hope this helps you. If you just use the new Instrument folder you should be seeing the new interface. As a last resort, you could indeed contact Spitfire and request a new download. Hope that helps.....frank


----------



## lucky909091 (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey playz123,
this is really helpful.
Thank you.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 2, 2015)

Thank you Frank for your help. I found out the source of troubles: somehow, whilst merging the new folder into my old structure WITHOUT renaming, the "individual brushes" folder went INTO the "combination brushes" folder, so I had two of them, inside and side by side. I will cut that knot at the weekend by loading every patch and resaving it in a new "Chamber Strings" folder  That sounds better and makes things clearer for me. By the way: I just LOVE to read "Chamber Strings" :D


----------



## Justus (Jun 2, 2015)

Did anybody else get the download link for just one volume (in my case Vol. 3)?
I bought the bundle before it was called Chamber Strings BTW.


----------



## fbuerger (Jun 2, 2015)

@Justus: Same here…only for Vol3. But in the video was said "all new…" hmmm


@all: Has someone else noticed that we have now some double Legato xxx.nki's ?
Example = 
- Legato (Bowed).nki
- Legato (Fast)
- Legato (Fingered)
- Legato (Portamento)
- Legato (Runs)
- Legato (Tremolo)

These nki's are now in both Versions present. 
Version 1.22 is in the folder "Violins 1 / _Individual brushes_",
and as new Version 1.5 in the folder ""Violins 1 / _Combination brushes_ / _Individual brushes_"

I had made a copy of the Instruments folder, renamed the copy to "Legacy", and then i merged as shown in the video.
I had done this while in my downloads are only Vol3 Instruments, but have bought them all. Very much irritation here.

It is not bad to have both, but if there will be some updates for all the rest, then..…hum..

Not a big deal, but congrats to Spitfire, this is an amazing great update. Thumbs UP 

Frank


----------



## Mike Connelly (Jun 2, 2015)

I assume the ones that already exist have updates that replace the old versions (assuming they aren't exactly the same, I didn't check). When I copied the new ones over the old ones, all the instruments had no problem finding all samples.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 2, 2015)

@fbuerger, not sure why you are seeing what you are seeing, but my installation doesn't agree with yours. Yes, there are a couple of Legato 'duplicates' in those folders, but not all the ones you mentioned. My duplicates though are ALL the latest version (1.5)...not two different versions of old and new.
I am starting to believe, that due to all the releases and updates and combining of Sable folders that took place over the last few years, that there may be a number of installations 'out there' that are not exactly as they should be. 
Here are illustrations of the V1 (main mics) you mentioned. All patches I've checked so far, throughout the new Instruments folder, are all version 1.5.


----------



## playz123 (Jun 2, 2015)

Mike Connelly @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> I assume the ones that already exist have updates that replace the old versions (assuming they aren't exactly the same, I didn't check). When I copied the new ones over the old ones, all the instruments had no problem finding all samples.



I think I'm understanding what you are saying, Mike, but to phrase this another way, if you open a patch in the Legacy folder, it should still open as before, and with the previous interface. If you open a patch in the new Instruments folder that has the same name, it should then open with the new 1.5 interface. I replaced three old patches in a project with three new ones of the same name and all were identical except for the new interface of course. However not all were located in the same list in the new folder as they were previously. Clear as mud??


----------



## brett (Jun 2, 2015)

The Individual patches within the Combo folder are indeed supposed to be there. They are not duplicates of those found in the higher Individual folder but if you look carefully you'll note that, for example the legato individuals, use more RAM. I've asked Spitfire, and often the individual patches in the combo folder use slightly more samples available to those with all 4 volumes so are slightly heavier on resources but sound smoother

At least that was my understanding anyway


----------



## playz123 (Jun 2, 2015)

brett @ Tue Jun 02 said:


> The Individual patches within the Combo folder are indeed supposed to be there. They are not duplicates of those found in the higher Individual folder but if you look carefully you'll note that, for example the legato individuals, use more RAM. I've asked Spitfire, and often the individual patches in the combo folder use slightly more samples available to those with all 4 volumes so are slightly heavier on resources but sound smoother
> 
> At least that was my understanding anyway



That's my understanding as well. For example load (main mics) V1-Legato (Tremelo) from the Combination/Individuals folder and compare it with the patch of the same name from the Individuals. One can observe that even the interfaces are slightly different as is Memory used (ca. 108/77 MB). Even the titles on the interfaces ("Chamber Strings 303" and "Chamber Strings") is slightly different. So the two patches are not really duplicates in the purest sense of the word. But perhaps the concern in some of the posts above was more about the versions of patches rather than simply 'duplication' of two new patches.


----------



## Sid Francis (Jun 2, 2015)

Exactly Frank. like with fbuerger my patches outside the combinations brushes folder are the older ones, 1.22 and I unintentionally loaded those first. So I have no new versions of individual patches needing less ram like you stated (or they are hidden somewhere in my file jungle


----------



## JT (Jun 8, 2015)

I just got around to installing the latest Sable update and had a question. As suggested, I renamed by instruments folder, as Legacy before running the updater. 

Now when I launch Kontakt and select Sable, I see an instrument folder which only contains the Vol. 3 update files. If I want to load a patch from vol. 1, I have to change to the legacy instrument folder.

After the update, I was expecting to see vol. 3 alongside the other volumes in the new instrument folder. Did I do something wrong or is this intentional?

JT


----------



## playz123 (Jun 8, 2015)

JT @ Mon Jun 08 said:


> I just got around to installing the latest Sable update and had a question. As suggested, I renamed by instruments folder, as Legacy before running the updater.
> 
> Now when I launch Kontakt and select Sable, I see an instrument folder which only contains the Vol. 3 update files. If I want to load a patch from vol. 1, I have to change to the legacy instrument folder.
> 
> ...



Something wrong there......you should see all the previous and new patches in the new Instrument folder (in all three mic sub folders), even though some are combined differently or in different sub folders. Best contact Spitfire support. You should not need to use the Legacy folder with the old patches unless you have some old projects where you feel you want use them.


----------



## JFetter (Jul 16, 2015)

Shoot, just now saw this thread. (Never check the commercial forum)
I need to get on some sort of a mailing list with you guys.


----------

